# Windows Systemsounds weg



## mrtntnt (13. Juni 2004)

Habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass die Systemsounds, also für Menübefehl, Maximieren, Minimieren, Anmeldesound usw. nicht mehr erklingen, obwohl sie im Soundschema ordnungsgemäß angegeben sind. Die Officesounds und auch die Sounds anderer Programme funktionieren. Auch das Abspielen der einzelnen Sounds aus dem Ordner C:\WINDOWS\Media\ funktioniert. Habe dunkel in Erinnerung das es möglicherweise Norton Antivirus sein könnte. Vieleicht kann mir jemand mit dem selben Problem helfen. Danke!


----------



## hernadi (5. August 2004)

*Systemsounds weg*

Hallo,
habe Deine Meldung über Google gefunden. Bei mir ist plötzlich der Sound beim Starten und Beenden von Windows weg. Hast Du schon eine Lösung gefunden. Wäre nett, wenn Du Dich dann kurz melden würdest (auch bei mir sind die Sounds ordnungsgemäß angezeigt und in der Soundsteuerung anzeigbar).


----------



## needcoffee (6. August 2004)

*Systemsounds*

Hallo...

ich weiß nicht ob das hilft, aber wechselt doch einfach mal das Soundschema auf "keine Sounds", macht einen Neustart und stellt dann wieder auf "Standard" um.

needcoffee...


----------



## hernadi (6. August 2004)

*Lösung gefunden zu Systemsounds weg - alle mal herhören *

Habe die Lösung gefunden, um verlorene Systemsounds wiederherzustellen. Irgend ein bescheuertes Programm, wahrscheinlich Incredimail (Update), hat mir in der Registry unter High Key Current User/Control Panel/Sound das Feld "Beep" auf "no" gestellt. Ein Wahnsinn, was alles so in der Registry bei der Installation von Programmen hinter dem Rücken der User passiert. Ich hab' mir die Freiheit erlaubt das Feld ganz frech wieder auf "yes" zu stellen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass alle Systemsounds wieder da sind. Warum Microsoft das Feld "beep" und nicht "Systemsounds" nennt... hmm... dazu fällt mir nur die Frage "Bei denen beepts wohl?" ein. 

Liebe Grüße an die Community
Thomas


----------

